# Need help with my connections using REW and UCA200



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I already have a Behringer XENYX1204FX (mixer), U Control UCA200 (USB interface), and ECM8000 (microphone).

I would like to use REW on my laptop but the laptop does not have a sound card. 

Doesn't the U Control (UCA200) serve in place of a sound card for this purpose?

If so, what am I missing? I can't seem to get REW to recognise the UCA200.

I am using Windows Vista.

Thanks,
Dan

Mixer









USB Interface









Mircrophone


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If so, what am I missing? I can't seem to get REW to recognise the UCA200


The Mixer and microphone are fine (you'll find a cal file for the ECM8000 on the download page), but I have no experience with the UCA202 and VISTA.

It certainly appears to be fine for use with REW as an external soundcard using line-in and line-out with XP, but VISTA will be your problem.

I would point out a post I did on VISTA and a soundcard that I found that worked with VISTA and REW here. It may be some help.

I would also point out the standard REW Cabling and Connections post that covers the ECM mic and XENYX type mixers.

I don't see anywhere in the UCA202 device information on the Behringer site that it works with VISTA, other than an ASIO driver download they offer, and I believe that Java only supports WDM drivers for audio under Windows, not ASIO.

brucek


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I don't know what the differences are between the UCA200 and the UCA202 but I have the UCA200. I know my computer recognized the UCA200 and installed the proper driver for it. What I can't seem to be able to do is figure out how to have the REW program locate the thing.

The owner's manual for the UCA200 says that it is compatible with Vista.

I looked for the cal file you mentioned for the ECM8000 but could not find it.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I think the difference is that the 202 has the optical SPDIF output and the 200 doesn't but I may be wrong. Either way, it would seem that they are both WDM type soundcards and should be recognized, but I can't really say.

Hopefully, you have set the UCA200 to be the default card in Windows, and so even if REW doesn't see the card, it will see the default situation, and so I don't see why you couldn't control REW completely through the Windows Device interface (as I show in that post I mentioned).
Are you able to hook the soundcard up to your receiver with standard RCA cables from the line out and get it to play music? Are you able to play a tone with the REW generator then?



> I looked for the cal file you mentioned for the ECM8000 but could not find it.


It's on the Download page and it's called newecm.cal

brucek


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I can generate sound from REW (plays fine through my system) but it does not recognize any sound coming in. I have checked my mixer and it is sending the signal.


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I have re-checked all connections and each is as it should be.

It has to be something simple that I am missing or the REW program has a glitch and needs to be re-installed.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it does not recognize any sound coming in. I have checked my mixer and it is sending the signal.


OK, so we know the line-out produces a signal. 

The first order of business with REW is to calibrate the soundcard to create the calibration file.

This involves connecting a single cable from line-out to line-in on one of the stereo analog channels (usually right). No other cables are connected. The mixer and the receiver are not involved for this procedure.

Connect the cable and then run the Soundcard Calibration routine on the Settings page.

Be sure on the VISTA Recording Devices Level tab, that the line-in is enabled and there is some volume. Also be sure on the Playback Devices Level tab, that line-in is disabled....


brucek


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

VISTA Recording Devices Level tab???


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> VISTA Recording Devices Level tab???


Yeah, the Windows Audio devices.

Right Click the little speaker icon in your System Tray and select Recording devices as shown in the pic below. 

The System Tray is in the bottom right hand corner of your Windows screen.









That invokes the list of Recording Devices (on the left).

Select click the Line-in device and select it as the Default by clicking Set default.

Then highlight the device and select Properties as shown in the pic below:

That will invoke the Line-In properties screen (on the right) and you will select the Levels tab.

In that tab you have the Line-in Level and a speaker icon. If you click the icon it will shut off the Line-in and show a red cross through it. 










Now go through the same routine with the Playback devices and be sure the levels are correct for line-out and that line-in on that Playback levels tab is shut off.....


brucek


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

Sorry about that. I was looking for it in the control panel. 

I think I found the problem. There is no "line-In" icon to select under the "Recording" tab.


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

Found it. It was set not to show if anything was disabled.


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I give up! I just ordered the sound card you are using. When it shows up I'll try again.


----------



## Roadkill (May 17, 2006)

I'm finally ready to tackle this problem again. Perhaps I'll get it right this time.


----------

